# Idolomantis diabolica



## Kozavkoza (Jun 21, 2011)

Some photos of my Idolomantis diabolica adults.

P.S Can you explain me how to upload here photos in normal size? : )

Best regards

Adam


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 21, 2011)

Great. Only five?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great photos! I like the group photo the best.


----------



## Kozavkoza (Jun 21, 2011)

Not only but it is last population in this season and it is not so big. : )

Best regards

Adam


----------



## mantiscraze (Jun 21, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 21, 2011)

Now THAT is showing off!!! Nice work. I love pics like the ones on your hand.

Kudos!


----------



## tszabo86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sick looking mantids


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 21, 2011)

would be so interesting if you could share your breeding experiences with Idolomantis, if I remember correctly, You have been breeding Idolomantis for some years.

Love the last Picture.

saludos


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work Adam, use Photobucket.com for your photo's its free, just copy and paste the IMG code to your posts, it won't look like a pic till you post it.


----------

